# Curious what you think of these ingredient lists for grooming products...



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

I am looking around at some grooming products, and wonder what others think of these ingredient lists. There's a part of me that's concerned when I don't understand (and can't pronounce) an ingredient. Another part of me wonders about the alcohols and acids in a product going onto a dog's skin/fur.

*Ingredient List for Shampoo*
1. Water (Aqua) 
2. Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate 
3. Ammonium Laureth Sulfate 
4. Sodium Chloride 
5. Glycol Distearate 
6. Cocamide MEA 
7. Dimethicone 
8. Polyquaternium-10 
9. Cetyl Alcohol 
10. Ammonium Xylenesulfonate 
11. Panthenol 
12. PEG-7M 
13. Sodium Citrate 
14. Sodium Benzoate 
15. Sodium Chloride 
16. Citric Acid 
17. Disodium EDTA 
18. Fragrance (Parfum) 
19. Methylchloroisothiazolinone 
20. Methylisothiazolinone

*Ingredient List for Conditioner*
1. Water (Aqua) 
2. Stearyl Alcohol 
3. Cyclopentasiloxane 
4. Cetyl Alcohol 
5. Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine 
6. Pantothenyl Ethyl Ether 
7. Panthenol 
8. Dimethicone 
9. Glutamic Acid 
10. Tetrasodium EDTA 
11. Citric Acid 
12. Fragrance (Parfum) 
13. Benzyl Alcohol 
14. Methylchloroisothiazolinone 
15. Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

It looks similar to human shampoo


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I found this article about ingredients to avoid in dog shampoo. I've never purchased products from this company but they look pretty good.









Avoid These Dog Shampoo Ingrediants


When it’s time for Fido’s next bath, be sure to avoid the following dog shampoo ingredients or else you could unknowingly impact your pup’s health.




naturaldogcompany.com


----------

